# Unread posts



## Frederik Magle

I have made a change to the settings which should improve the way the number of unread posts is calculated, so now you will always see the _exact_ number of new posts since your last visit.

However, when installing this new feature the system was reset, so you may need to click on the »Mark Forums Read« button (see attached screen-shot below) once in order to start the count on a fresh and make it function correctly.


----------

